# Can this ikea bookcase support 2 tanks?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/70103085#/10103088/

I had an 8g bow tank on it before, that was totally fine...

Horizontally, I want to put a 15g and a 20g on it... I know it's a little iffy, but I don't really have the time or know-how to make a custom stand. 

Measurements of the 15g is 24" x 14h x 12d
Measurements of the 20g is 30" x 12 x 12

Or do you have other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think that the bookcase will hold a 15g tank AND a 20g tank. Maybe one of them and even then....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A friend of mine has a 29 and a 10 on that same one I _beleive_. I've emailed him to confirm.

You can see there's a design flaw in it when it's placed horozontal. The two sides sit on the outside, not directly between the top and bottom. Not as good for load bearing, but it's done the job for a year or more. Generally i never recommend IKEA furiture for aquarium stands, and the only reason I commented is because this one was tried and tested by a friend.

He's got these fabric box drawers that fit into the shelves. Great place to hide his stuff.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks! I think especially if I add support (like cut 2x4s) in the centre and sides it might work?

Something like this:









I will ask my dad tmr too for more ideas. He's an engineer.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, but like I said, it's working without them fine and sturdy (will have confirmation tomorrow that the shelf is the same) for even larger by far amounts of water. And you mentioned not wanting to build your own so bringing out the powertools to modify something seems counterintuitive. 

2x4's would be unnessecary overkill, some simple 5/8" plywood/MDF (or 1x2) cut with precision would do better/as good. All that's needed is a lip to support the top of it, as is, the weight is shearing on the screws connecting the sides to the top/bottom, and also on the three vertical shelf posts. 2x4 are really overkill. And ugly.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you want to put 2 tanks, why not use 2 of these instead:

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60135299

You won't need extra support then.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My friend got back to me and said that is the same shelf he's using.

Solarz, good idea. those ones are built right for the top to be load bearing.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg, i would just put betta tanks in each one of them and make a betta shelve! XD


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

As long as it's got vertical support and will NOT shift, then it's good. Heck, they make up to 90G stands with just a few sheets of particle board.

like these ones...


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> As long as it's got vertical support and will NOT shift, then it's good.


adding a couple L brackets (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3087/3210623701_15afb20962.jpg) would also help minimize shifting


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Errr. . . Ikea = particle board = collapses when wet. :S I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

characinfan said:


> Errr. . . Ikea = particle board = collapses when wet. :S I wouldn't risk it.


The same is used for plenty of commercially available aquarium stands.
You're right in that it's not a great material, but it's widely used despite it's weakness.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ikea stand*

i have had a 35 gallon tank on mine for two years now , ikea stufff is great as long as u dont move it . of course anything can happen i have had mine for 2 years .
cheers 
tom


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi; your aquariums are 12" wide and the bookshelf is only 8" wide I would not chance it as it would be very top heavy with 4" of unsupported tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bob123 said:


> Hi; your aquariums are 12" wide and the bookshelf is only 8" wide I would not chance it as it would be very top heavy with 4" of unsupported tank.


You were probably looking at the Package dimensions. The shelf is 15 3/8 ".


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your right my mistake.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

solarz said:


> If you want to put 2 tanks, why not use 2 of these instead:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60135299
> 
> You won't need extra support then.


Yes, this is the way to go for two tanks. AI used to have some of these for their cube tanks in their old location. I am using one at home for other purpose and for the price, I just love it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have one of the smaller ones linked in a post above - I only have a 5g on it, and it holds fine without shifting. As for a bigger tank, I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------

